# Anyone have some scap Stainless Steel sheetmetal?



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm only looking a piece about 20" long x 10" wide; thinner gauge stuff preferably ie; 18-22ga??

Any Fabrication ideas are welcome.

I'm wanna make a mountingtray / pedestal for this grill to mount attached to the rear rail of my boat.



















It's a small stainless steel grill (Just a $68 wallyworld one, I know it's not a marine one... but, I'm really only gonna use it 3-4 times on the boat ie; holiday wkends, blue angels etc. otherwise it's my camping grill).

I think it will be best for me to brake a piece of metal into a tray that I can bolt my grill down to. I'm planning on using one of those clamps that mount to a rail. 

I've seen the grille mount kits that West Marine and Boaters world sell but they are not made for this grill andat $75 I would rather not try to cut that one up and modify it...

Thanks all, Ken


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmm, cool. I've never heard of gouldens... Is it closer to fairfield or closerhwy 29 on W street?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

if you head south on W st from say 29 its the first redlight after you pass fairfield (99% sure that is right but it has been a wile since i have been to that part of town) take the right at the light and follow it past cathloic hs till you get to the stop sign...then take a left and it will be up on the right...great guys in there...have sold a LOT of scrap in there!!!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

High Grade fabricators. They will have some drops and can brake and shear it for you. Good guys for industrial sheet metal work in Stainless:letsparty


----------

